# (Debunked) NVIDIA RTX LHR BIOS v2 Unlocker and Malware Information



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2022)

Nvidia RTX LHR Bios V2 unlocker tool bypasses crypto mining restrictions, offering full performance on Ampere GPUs


https://wccftech.com/nvidia-rtx-lhr...restrictions-full-performance-on-ampere-gpus/

This seems useful to some miners.

https://github.com/BySergeyDev/NvidiaRTX-LHRv2Unlocker

You try this at your own risk, as it seems to contain malware!
Disclaimer:  TechPowerUp is not responisible for the use of  this third party software.  You download and use at your own risk.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 23, 2022)

You also have to use "his modified drivers" for this to work apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2022)

It does seem to make a backup of your cards bios automatically though which is good i guess.


----------



## purecain (Feb 23, 2022)

This would be amazing if we didnt need modified drivers... I suppose you could always flash back. I wonder if the cards work at all with standard drivers just without the hash rate fix... Just about to have a look...


----------



## bug (Feb 23, 2022)

1. We definitely need to spread the word, it's like there's a bunch of poor sobs waiting for a retail card for less than an arm and a leg.
2. Perfect timing for installing modded drivers by some random Russian guy (I assume he's legit, but people fret over Microsoft's telemetry, so...).


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2022)

Huge /doubt here

Extremely unlikely that someone broke the VBIOS digital signature

A modded driver will not help to bypass that


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 23, 2022)

Smells like scam! Why need to update bios in windows and give program access to loads of privileges?


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 23, 2022)

doubt.jpg, irrelevant anyway as POS is soon.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 23, 2022)

I saw a video about this the other day.. I have some doubts, but I also haven’t looked into it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2022)

If it's shite @W1zzard delete the thread. Seemed interesting that’s why I posted it.


----------



## Tesla92 (Feb 23, 2022)

It seems like a scam, so if anybody wants to try, please let us know


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 23, 2022)

i hope that it actually bricks GPUs so miners lose as much money as possible.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> If it's shite @W1zzard delete the thread. Seemed interesting that’s why I posted it.


We'll know soon enough


----------



## BaRRoS (Feb 23, 2022)

It's already out if anyone is willing to test it.


----------



## StefanM (Feb 23, 2022)

Tested... (not by me)


----------



## bug (Feb 23, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> i hope that it actually bricks GPUs so miners lose as much money as possible.


Like they're dumb enough to flash all their cards at once.

Miners have worked around LHR long ago: they just mine two currencies at the same time, so each currency get 50% of the GPU.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 23, 2022)

bug said:


> Like they're dumb enough to flash all their cards at once.
> 
> Miners have worked around LHR long ago: they just mine two currencies at the same time, so each currency get 50% of the GPU.


Not how that works.  They have a 74% unlocks for eth. They have some unlocks that are 30% eth and 70% alt coin. They have a 68%eth and 32% alt coin unlocker. 

But this bios mod is a scam so far.  Do not download this.  The link should be removed until proven otherwise. Other outlets will test it for for the masses.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2022)

not gonna run this on my local network



			https://www.joesandbox.com/analysis/577501/0/html
		


Not looking good





Not sure why it needs to add a Defender exclusion on the whole system drive

.. and repository deleted





Yeah a 155 KB NVIDIA driver





That's flagged just a tiny little bit


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 23, 2022)

> *Update:*





> After investigation, it seems like the tool is infused with Malware and we ask everyone to avoid using this utility or downloading it. A video below shows the proof to this:



Nice.
Hope you were in a VM w1zz.  WCCFTech strikes again.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Hope you were in a VM w1zz


ofc, not my first rodeo


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 23, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> ofc, not my first rodeo


Good work bossman.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 23, 2022)

404 on github


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2022)

@W1zzard - Thanks for looking into the software, you've most likely just saved a lot of people from being scammed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 27, 2022)

Well it looked interesting enough to post. Sorry it turned out to be a turd in disguise. Thx @W1zzard for checking it out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Well it looked interesting enough to post. Sorry it turned out to be a turd in disguise. Thx @W1zzard for checking it out.


None of us are blaming you, it did look very interesting! Just didn't have any merit and ultimately shown to have malware. Learning lesson here is simply to take a closer look in future. 

If it looks interesting, post it. There's enough of us here that if something is wrong it'll quickly be discovered. No worries Tigger!


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2022)

Its extremely irresponsible of certain web sites to of published this as news. It was everywhere yesterday used by many legitimate websites to gain traffic.

Lets just hope this thread shows up close to it in the results.

I cant even imagine how many young PC owners are sat scratching their heads at the mess, installing that malware would of caused.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

It Sounds like the Solution needs to be posted at Top, the Title Changed and this Stickied as a warning to noobs.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 27, 2022)

I agree. I cannot edit it now though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I agree. I cannot edit it now though.


Ask a mod and they will make the changes


----------



## bug (Feb 27, 2022)

purecain said:


> Its extremely irresponsible of certain web sites to of published this as news. It was everywhere yesterday used by many legitimate websites to gain traffic.
> 
> Lets just hope this thread shows up close to it in the results.
> 
> I cant even imagine how many young PC owners are sat scratching their heads at the mess, installing that malware would of caused.


Especially since a mere look at the so called modded driver's size would have been enough to raise all kinds of red flags. Apparently that's too much due diligence to ask these days.
Also, of all the people happy to repost these, it would seem no one had the balls to try the "workaround" themselves.


----------



## qubit (Feb 27, 2022)

Hardly surprising it's a malware special. Think, who's gonna give away for free, a tool for other people to make lots of money without wanting money for it? It's a classic get rich quick scheme, too good to be true.


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2022)

And as we type PCgamer who posted the article as something that might be great, just reposted the same article as a warning not to use the software.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 27, 2022)

Have asked @Ahhzz to edit the title

Or any Mod do this plese
Title Changed and this Stickied as a warning to noobs.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 28, 2022)

Would be sweet if the nvidia hack would bring out a legit gaming driver with unlocker straight from nvidia.


----------



## mb194dc (Feb 28, 2022)

Shouldn't malware be added to the thread title, not just debunked?


----------



## docnorth (Feb 28, 2022)

Videocardz reports it's infused with malware.


----------



## bug (Feb 28, 2022)

Upgrayedd said:


> Would be sweet if the nvidia hack would bring out a legit gaming driver with unlocker straight from nvidia.


Gaming has little to do with mining.

If hackers stole firmware encryption keys, that would be the tool the miners could use.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2022)

Upgrayedd said:


> Would be sweet


No, it wouldn't..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nvidia RTX LHR Bios V2 unlocker tool bypasses crypto mining restrictions, offering full performance on Ampere GPUs
> 
> 
> https://wccftech.com/nvidia-rtx-lhr...restrictions-full-performance-on-ampere-gpus/
> ...


How's about adjusting the OP to reflect the virus filled future your passing on unchecked.
So perhaps people know it's a dudd.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> How's about adjusting the OP to reflect the virus filled future your passing on unchecked.
> So perhaps people know it's a dudd.


I think "Debunked" covers the "Don't waste your time with this!" perspective.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 28, 2022)

bug said:


> Gaming has little to do with mining.
> 
> If hackers stole firmware encryption keys, that would be the tool the miners could use.


Don't think you understand what I said.  There's a full unlocker for v1 3060 but it is a dev driver not really intended for gaming.  I have to switch drivers depending if I want to game or if I want to mine at full hash. 


lexluthermiester said:


> No, it wouldn't..


Why not? FE are fhr why can't partners sell fhr too?


----------



## bug (Feb 28, 2022)

Upgrayedd said:


> Don't think you understand what I said.  There's a full unlocker for v1 3060 but it is a dev driver not really intended for gaming.  I have to switch drivers depending if I want to game or if I want to mine at full hash.


I don't think you understand what I said: IDGAF what you miners want or need.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Feb 28, 2022)

bug said:


> I don't think you understand what I said: IDGAF what you miners want or need.


You said mining and gaming aren't related.  I showed you how they are. Sorry you have hate.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think "Debunked" covers the "Don't waste your time with this!" perspective.



I did not rename it btw , a mod did


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I did not rename it btw , a mod did


Kind figured that.


----------

